# Enigma2



## balanga (Nov 5, 2017)

Enigma2 can technically also run on regular PCs, but it is not common.

opendreambox.org has made Enigma2 into an popular open source based firmware platform for set-top boxes and it is used by a number of differet set-top box manufacturers.

Would it be possible to create a FreeBSD port Enigma2?


----------

